# Installing SIPS 2 on Kontakt 4...



## youandi (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi all!

I to try install SIPS2 on my Kontakt 4.1, but I dont understand some things there:

*3.9* Formatting a New Instrument
"...To format a new instrument for use with SIPS 2, open Kontakt’s Group Editor and enable the Edit All Groups button. Then, in the *SAS*, bring up the *Setup/Audition panel* and open the *Assign Groups menu*. In the Utility section (near the bottom of the menu) click on Format & Verify..."

1. What is SAS? where is it?
2. Where can I find *Setup/Audition panel* and *Assign Groups menu*?

thanks
youandi


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 19, 2010)

SAS is an acronym for SIPS Articulation Script. The two SAS control panels are described in section 3.8 (starting on page 26) on the User's Guide. The Setup/Audition Panel is shown in Figure 3-6 on page 28. The Assign Groups menu is bubble 12 in Fig 3-6.

Hope this helps.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## youandi (Aug 19, 2010)

thanks Bob! SiPs2 its new for me and i wonna just install SipS2 on my Kontakt 4.1, and I so understand, that first of all i must format a new instrument and do so in the Kontakt not in SipS menu, because I have NO SIPS in my Kontakt player, so just want to install SIPS, what initially i must to do, could you explain in a nutshell, please.
I have Users Guid Version 2 and there no info abut installation SIPS.
I use MAC OS & Logic.


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 19, 2010)

Do you only have Kontakt Player? If so, I don't think you can install scripts with it can you :o 

If you have the full version of K4.1, you can follow the installation procedure outlined in Section 7.0 (page 72) of the SIPS User's Guide. I should warn you however that there may be some problems that crept in with K4. I haven't had a chance yet to install SIPS with K4 but some others have indicated some new problems.

Bob


----------



## youandi (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks Big Bob, done!

all scripts work on Mac with 4.1.1 Kontakt!

Just looking for fine Fall-option using VSL library, only found Portamento and this is not same as you know. Is there Script for Fall-option or working trick?

Thanks
youandi


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 20, 2010)

> Is there Script for Fall-option or working trick?



Not that I'm aware of but if it exists, hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------

